# tattoos on women



## Nik-S3

what the fuck is this latest fashion with women having tattoos on the tops of their arses, just above their exposed thong?

very classy love


----------



## vlastan

It is for the pleasure of the man that takes her "doggy style"!! ;D


----------



## misrule

Oi vlastan -- down, boy.

Mark


----------



## vagman

As I once said " Show me a woman with a tattoo and I'll show you a slapper"


----------



## jampott

Ahem....

Blokes with tattoos (in general) look crap as well, however there are one or two exceptions and I think the same goes for women too.......


----------



## vlastan

> Oi vlastan -- down, boy.
> 
> Mark


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt

my doris has a tattoo :-/


----------



## vlastan

> my doris has a tattoo :-/


Don't you like it?


----------



## pgtt

> Don't you like it?


I dont mind it, but i prefer women without them


----------



## garyc

So cheap looking. :-/

Ditto facial piercings. :-X

Common and predictable. Yuk.


----------



## Lisa.

Damn.......and I'm still picking the scabs off me new leaping dolphin tattoo.....bugger it.

Glad I didn't choose Tweety Pie though, coz that's just soooooo pikey. Now where did I put me Burberry baseball cap?


----------



## StuarTT

> As I once said " Show me a woman with a tattoo and I'll show you a slapper"  Â


tattoo = slapper;
slapper = jade goody!

Oops, sorry, I thought we were playing chinese whispers ;D.


----------



## Steve_Mc

Once a sign of rebellion, now available from Selfridges. Nuff said.


----------



## Dotti

So what's wrong with a classy neat tidy one on the small of the back?


----------



## NickP

> what the fuck is this latest fashion with women having tattoos on the tops of their arses, just above their exposed thong?
> 
> very classy love


I don't mind looking at them, but wouldn't want one on my own doorstep if you know what I mean


----------



## Kell

I quite like em.

Depends where, obviously. Facial tatoos and LOVE/HATE on the knuckles don't do it for me.


----------



## Lisa.

ok ok I own up to having one.

Look it was a long time ago...way way before it was fashionable.....I was SUCH a rebel and a little bit rock chick......and I have no other excuse than that :-X ;D.

And I WAS the talk of the office for at least 2 weeks . All the old dears were shocked ( but not surprised, I did have a mohican at the time ;D).

But nowadays, blah even those grandmas have 'em now. Â

I keep it hidden these days,cause its naff .


----------



## Dotti

... har har har Lisa, wondered how long it would be before you confessed sweety pie ;D


----------



## Lisa.

yeah, is it too late to delete that post d'you reckon?

So come on Abi, what do you have a tummy piercing, Â celtic band?

Or a classy neat tidy one on your arse?


----------



## Dotti

oooo Lisa I could think of some right kinky places  but I think they would be beyond pain .


----------



## Lisa.

shhh
but I hear that male tongue piercings are very good for oral sex.

I don't know but thats what I heard.  ;D


----------



## Dotti

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww major puss galore if it went horribly wrong LOL  that is just so 'orrible


----------



## Lisa.

is it?

ooh


----------



## Dotti

Well I don't know anybody who has had it done, only a lady who had it done in our local supermarket where she served me one day and showed me her tongue as she was talking to me. It was unavoidable really, because she was spitting all over the place as she couldn't talk so well. It made me feel really sick. She had it pierced and it went septic and looked terrible and really sore too. :-/. Not something I would have done in a hurry to be honest or if anybody paid me. Do you have any body peircing Lisa? And please don't say your tongue


----------



## Lisa.

nah just my ears!( and I did those when i was 15 with a sewing needle and a packet of frozen peas!)

I don't even wear earrings anymore. Too fussy.

So no, No Piercings. What about you?


----------



## Dotti

I am boring actually, only one in each ear. But but but I would like a tattoo done on the small of my back. Something neat and not common. When I told my hubby I wanted a tattoo on the small of my back, God his face . He kinda said it 'wasn't really me' LOL ;D. I always say expect the unexpected . I can't stand tweety pie the really silly ones. After all, they are permanent.


----------



## pgtt

My Doris has her little boys name on her arm she had it done when she was 19 :-*


----------



## Dotti

Awww that's really cute pgTT . Maybe she could have your name on the other arm ;D.


----------



## pgtt

> Awww that's really cute pgTT Â . Â Maybe she could have your name on the other arm Â ;D.


 [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Do you have any tattoos pgTT?


----------



## pgtt

> Do you have any tattoos pgTT?


Couple of doves on my neck, love and hate on knuckles, mum an dad on arm and a tear drop on my cheek


----------



## Dotti

blimey. You hid them well when I last saw you ;D.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> So cheap looking. :-/
> 
> Ditto facial piercings. :-X
> 
> Common and predictable. Yuk.


Have to agree...............gimme a bird without a tattoo and facial piercing any day


----------



## phil

I've got a tattoo of my cock, on my cock. It's a perfect fit.

I once saw a pikey wifie in front of me in a supermarket queue, and she had an anchor tattoo. No kidding. I had to contain the mirth.


----------



## phil

I went to Edinburgh to get a tattoo, and all I got was a lousy pipe band.

I'm sure that's on a T-shirt somewhere.


----------



## jampott

I'm still considering getting my tattoo done - a Bulldog fisting a (Welsh) Dragon.....


----------



## racer

A girl at work had a sun / star type tattoo around her belly buttom, it looked great until she was pregnant. It looked like a sideplate with a boiled egg in the middle when her belly buttom turned inside out. Piss funny. ;D


----------



## Antwerpman

women with tattoos = slappers
TT Drivers = poofs and Hairdressers

dont you just love stereotyping when it is not aimed at you!!!

live and let live, stop being boring old farts

nuff said!!!


----------



## phil

> women with tattoos = slappers
> TT Drivers = poofs and Hairdressers
> 
> dont you just love stereotyping when it is not aimed at you!!!
> 
> live and let live, stop being boring old farts
> 
> nuff said!!!


I don't think women with tattoos are slappers. I just think it makes them look common. My mate's girlfriend's got tattoos and they're so unbelievably crap. She had to point out that one was supposed to be a letter M. Looked just like a smudge to me.

I just think they're crap personally. And I really hope they go out of fashion, like men wearing earrings did.


----------



## Dotti

LOL ;D


----------



## Gren

Correction :

TTR Drivers = Poofs and hairdressers [smiley=devil.gif]

Gren


----------



## newcasTTle

i have a friend who has a small celtic... no not the team... symbol tattoo at the base of her neck/top shoulder. itÃ¦s quite tasteful and is usually hidden by her long hair, but i would definitely draw the line there - and as for anchors on the arm  ;D


----------



## phil

> Correction :
> 
> TTR Drivers = Poofs and hairdressers [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> Gren


**** you


----------



## garyc

> **** you


..as posted to gren somewhat confirms his assertion about TTR drivers.


----------



## StuarTT

> women with tattoos = slappers
> TT Drivers = poofs and Hairdressers
> 
> dont you just love stereotyping when it is not aimed at you!!!
> 
> live and let live, stop being boring old farts
> 
> nuff said!!!


PROUD TO BE AN OLD FART


----------



## phil

> ..as posted to gren somewhat confirms his assertion about TTR drivers.


**** you too.


----------



## garyc

> **** you too. Â


No thanks. Terribly flattered etc, but just not 'that way'.


----------



## zaika

Hey guys what's the problem about girls having tatoos and driving a TT.....
??? ???

even if it's not my case..... but thinking about ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

Jesus get a grip some of you lot. Still a TT at the end of the day init ;D.


----------



## garyc

I bet some muppet out there has a TT tattoo. 8)


----------



## Dotti

Now there's an idea ;D


----------



## Dotti

Scooby!


----------



## kctt

shouldn't this thread be in "View from the bar", in a very old Kerrang!?

:


----------



## head_ed

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1057094344;start=40#41 date=07/03/03 at 12:29:51]i have a friend who has a small celtic... no not the team... symbol tattoo at the base of her neck/top shoulder. itÃ¦s quite tasteful and is usually hidden by her long hair, but i would definitely draw the line there - and as for anchors on the arm  ;D


Would you think it looked tasteful if it was on your mum or your Gran? I doubt it! That's what she'll look like in a few years and her short grey bubble perm won't cover it then!  ;D


----------



## garyc

> Would you think it looked tasteful if it was on your mum or your Gran? I doubt it! That's what she'll look like in a few years and her short grey bubble perm won't cover it then! Â  ;D


there was great cartoon in Private Eye or Spectator which showed an octagenarian with a zimmer and 'SKINS' tattooed across forehead. Says it all.

and how many grannies have pieced navels and eyebrows?

no foresight.


----------



## head_ed

> and how many grannies have pieced navels and eyebrows?


I take it you've not been out in Cardiff when the Rugby's on then?  ;D


----------



## racer

Anyone thinking of getting a Prince Albert? [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle

> Would you think it looked tasteful if it was on your mum or your Gran? I doubt it! That's what she'll look like in a few years and her short grey bubble perm won't cover it then! Â  ;D


well actually she's in her 40's with greying hair and it still looks ok so i think she'll get away with it - apparently she's had lots of offers to kiss it - even from other women so it must do things for some people


----------



## Ruffles

Tattoos and body piercings seem to be such an emotive issue and I can't for the life of me understand why.

I even have the same emotions myself and don't know or understand where they come from.

Some of them look absolutely tasteless and others are quite interesting and beautiful.

It's all very personal but piercings on men always seem a little out of place. The only thing that I have, on occasion, found pleasing to the eye has been a very small, conservative ear stud.

Tattoos can look good on both men and women but the really obvious ones like anchors and elaborate crests with mottos or "mum" are a little senseless.

I have, several times, come close to getting a tattoo myself but I have each time pulled back from actually doing it. I would want something small and unusual and in a position where I had a choice whether to show it or not. I thought about the palm of my hand but it was explained that this was not suitable generally, like the soles of one's feet, for tattoos.

They fade and lose crispness of colour and definition with time. For this reason, I think... not. At least not for me.


----------



## imster

My friend told me that he shagged a bird who had a tatoo of a hand on her arse, so while he was going about his business with her he knew exactly where to spank her


----------



## paulatt

Knew a girl who had several piercings in her lips (not those you naughty boys, her mouth!!) but was always amazed that her lipstick was immaculate.
Looked bizarre.............


----------



## Rhod_TT

My wife thinks facial piercings look good and I got an eye brow ring cus of her (but I was experimenting), but when I went swimming it got infected. I took it out and the skin healed immediately.

Six months later I get another eye brow ring (on the other side as you can never put them in the same place cus of the scar tissue) and the same thing happens. So no facial piercings from then on. All healed up with no scar or anything.

One of my friends however has several:
A ring in the corner of his mouth, a stud below his bottom lip and a stud in the middle of his cheek.

The third one is particularly amusing.
As he often plays with it by twisting it around (especially during his boring computer science and maths lectures) the hole has gradually gotten bigger than the bar that's in it. So now he can take a gulp of any liquid and squirt it out of the middle of his cheek at will. It looks particularly weird with ribena as it's coloured and you can see it clearly.


----------



## garyc

> My wife thinks facial piercings look good and I got an eye brow ring cus of her, but when I went swimming it got infected. I took it out and the skin healed immediately.
> 
> Six months later I get another eye brow ring (a bit further down the brow as you can never put them in the same place cus of the scar tissue) and the same thing happens. So no facial piercings from then on.
> 
> One of my friends however has several:
> A ring in the corner of his mouth, a stud below his bottom lip and a stud in the middle of his cheek.
> 
> The third one is particularly amusing.
> As he often plays with it by twisting it around (especially during his boring computer scie : and maths lectures) the hole has gradually gotten bigger than the bar that's in it. So now he can take a gulp of any liquid and squirt it out of the middle of his cheek at will. It looks particularly weird with ribena as it's coloured and you can see it clearly.


How hip, streety, imaginative, individual. Not. Sounds absolutely cheap and revolting. The marks will always be there so they can remember their 'wacky' 'expressionalist' yoof though..........

:


----------



## Rhod_TT

Only thing is that I expect he'll remain an "expressionalist" most his life so no worries for him there.


----------



## phil

I've got a mate who falls for every crappy trend that comes along. He's got a dolphin tattoo on his hip. "That's very, um, feminine...." etc. Amazing how it's feminine on a bloke....
He also got his eyebrow pierced, and it was punched out in a fight, which sounded so sore, but didn't stop me laughing when he told me about it.

Maybe I'm just evil


----------



## Guest

I have a tattoo on my cock its that famous Welsh Railway Station......

RHYL....


----------



## Lisa.

A woman goes in to a tattoo parlor & tells the tattoo artist that she wants a tattoo of a turkey her right inner thigh just below her bikini line. She also wants him to put "Merry Christmas" under the turkey. So the guy does it & it comes out looking really good.

The woman then instructs him to put a tattoo with "Happy New Year" up on her left thigh. So the guy does it & it comes out looking good, too.

As the woman is getting dressed to leave, the tattoo artist asks, "If you don't mind, could you tell me why you had me put such unusual tattoos on your thighs?"

She says, "I'm sick & tired of my fella complaining all the time that there's nothing good to eat between Christmas & New Year"

I know, I know.......I'll get me coat


----------



## jampott

dunno about tattoos, but I need some surgical thread because my sides have split. ho ho ho

;D ;D


----------



## wendi

Well, I feel I should defend us girls with tattoos - I have several, none of which can _usually_ be seen (apart from by the other half that is)
And I am most definately *not* a Jade Goody Â


----------



## garyc

> Well, I feel I should defend us girls with tattoos - I have several, none of which can _usually_ be seen (apart from by the other half that is)
> And I am most definately *not* a Jade Goody Â


But i'm sure that you are going to make a hip pensioner one day.


----------



## Kell

Or just a hip-replacement pensioner.

Arf arf.


----------

